# New Bobbi Brown Long-Wear Even Finish foundation



## j4lyphe (Aug 19, 2012)

Has anyone tried the new Bobbi Brown Long-Wear Even finish foundation? I think it's supposed to be replacing the Natural finish foundation with a better formulation. My perfect colour in the Natural finish would have been a mix of the 7.0 and 7.5. I had gotten the 7.0 and it was too red for me plus it oxidized really fast and made my face pretty oily (I have oily/combination skin). So if any of you have tried it please tell me what you think of it and maybe do some swatches as I would have to order from online as my little college town's Macy's and Sephora DON'T carry Bobbi Brown. I'm a 7.5 in MAC Matchmaster foundation which is working out good so far but I'm always on the hunt for better/more natural-looking colour matches and anything that has better oil control properties. Thanks!


----------

